# Fillari-lehden keskustelut > Fillarisuositukset >  >  Grand canyon 6 vai Trek Marlin 8

## Viliseppo

Etsin pyörää ympärivuotiseen ajoon. Tarkoituksena on myös tutustua alueen metsäreitteihin ja viritellä uutta harrastusta. Kilometrejä tulee arkisin 10-20km työmatkoista. Siihen päälle muut ajot.

Nuo kaksi otsikon pyörää on pyörinyt tässä vaihtoehtoina mutta mielenkiinnolla kuulen muita mahdollisesti parempia vaihtoehtoja tuosta hintaluokast ja toki perusteluja myös.

----------

